# French Alps 2019



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2019)

I know many of you don't regard a B&B based cycling trip as a tour, and you'll question why I put this thread in this subforum. The answer's quite simple: if I put it in General or Cafe the mods will probably move it for me. So please don't be concerned about whether what I'm doing is a 'tour', and just enjoy the photos. 

I'll be in the French Alps for a month, and will post photos daily. Here's a foreshadowing of what is coming.

My plane trips were Melbourne to Abu Dhabi 13.5 hrs then to Geneva 6 hrs, so when I got to Geneva, where I am now, I was very jetlagged (I got no sleep on the planes). Not so jetlagged, however, to fail to notice the European Alps from above! The plane flew through Italy along the south edge of the Alps, then through a small part of the Alps at the Italy / France / Switzerland borders, in fact over the very part of the French Alps I will be cycling in the day after tomorrow.

Below are 2 photos, one showing some very high snow-covered peaks with a cloud layer below the peaks (showing how high the peaks are), and the other showing the Alps from a distance as the plane descended into Switzerland and to Geneva. I took them with my phone out of a window of the plane.













French Alps from plane



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 16 Jun 2019



View from plane as it flew over the Italy / France / Switzerland borders.

















French Alps from afar



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 16 Jun 2019
__ 1



View from plane of French Alps from afar, as plane descended to Geneva in Switzerland.


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

That's Mont Blanc in your second photo. Have a good tour. The passes will still have snow this time of year but the roads will have been cleared. Write your name in the snow banks!


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2019)

Meh. I'm staying in hotels this year. It's still a tour. Just no space in hostels at the right points and I don't camp. I'm only doing one low mountain, though. Good luck!


----------



## tom73 (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2019)

I'll be interested to see your itinerary... I'm guessing if you're B&Bing, it's all planned/booked already (or mostly). I guess you're not straying as far as my area... 

Anyway, have a great time!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I'll be interested to see your itinerary... I'm guessing if you're B&Bing, it's all planned/booked already (or mostly). I guess you're not straying as far as my area...
> 
> Anyway, have a great time!


I'm not, sorry. I stay at Le Bourg-d'Oisans for 2 wks then Jarrier (10km uphill from St-Jean-de-Maurienne) for 2.5 wks. I have a long list of climbs to do.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jun 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-europe-48668417/french-storm-hail-batters-south-east-france

Hope you're ok?


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2019)

MartinQ said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-europe-48668417/french-storm-hail-batters-south-east-france
> 
> Hope you're ok?


The worst was very localised, mostly to Romans-sur-Isere - 10 minutes of golf-ball hail has caused 100% crop devastation for soft fruit and grapes, and cars and windows were smashed in. Would have been terrifying if you were in the middle of nowhere on a bike. But SUL is further east than that (not that there wasn't some lively weather over the region). Fortunately my region got away with some light hail, I'm told, so my Veluxes will have survived.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The worst was very localised, mostly to Romans-sur-Isere - 10 minutes of golf-ball hail has caused 100% crop devastation for soft fruit and grapes, and cars and windows were smashed in. Would have been terrifying if you were in the middle of nowhere on a bike. But SUL is further east than that (not that there wasn't some lively weather over the region). Fortunately my region got away with some light hail, I'm told, so my Veluxes will have survived.



Nice region, we've got some friends in Romans and Crest, get out there ebery few years. The hermitage may not be so good this year?
I wasn't sure exactly where he was or how localised the storms were. Went to Crest at Easter a few years ago and the Drome was in full flood.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Nice region, we've got some friends in Romans and Crest, get out there ebery few years. The hermitage may not be so good this year?
> I wasn't sure exactly where he was or how localised the storms were. Went to Crest at Easter a few years ago and the Drome was in full flood.


I'm at Die for chunks of the year - fortunately it's generally sheltered from the worst, though I think this hailstorm was a real freak. Any cars left outside at Romans took a real hammering, with multiple dents, and windscreens smashed:


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jun 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Jun 2019)

I did my first proper ride for this trip today, riding up to Les Deux Alpes and then back to Le Bourg-d'Oisans via the Auris 'balcony' road, all new routes for me. Not a big ride: 62km with 1550m climbing. Here's a few photos from my French Alps 2019 CC album for today:













La Romanche



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 18 Jun 2019



The river La Romanche, next to Le Bourg-d'Oisans in the French Alps.

















Southern view from Les Deux Alpes



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 18 Jun 2019



At the south end of the large ski resort of Les Deux Alpes in the French Alps is a cable car...

















Vallée de la Romanche



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 18 Jun 2019



View from the Auris 'balcony' road down to the valley and Le Bourg-d'Oisans.





Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2019)

Fab! Looking forward to seeing more pics.

And... By all definitions I'm familiar with, "touring" is travelling to multiple destinations. What you sleep in is not the business of anyone else.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

How' tha legs holding out?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jun 2019)

Sorry for the delayed reply. On the day I arrived here (17th), I realised that someone (most likely on one of the planes I took here) had given me a cold.  It's been persistent, and I still have it after 4 days. So over 4 full days here (18th to 21st) I've only cycled on 2 of them, spending the other 2 stuck in Le Bourg-d'Oisans not doing much, getting bored, and looking up at all the lovely peaks I'm too unwell to climb! 

Anyway, I managed a short but nice ride yesterday, cycling up to Alpe d'Huez then on to Lac Besson (northeast of and above Alpe d'Huez). The album photos below show 2 highlights of the ride.













Some Alpe d'Huez hairpins



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 21 Jun 2019



Part of the way up to Alpe d'Huez, you can look down and see several of the hairpin bends, with...

















Lac Besson



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 21 Jun 2019



Nortwest of Alpe d'Huez and above it, Lac Besson sits surrounded by Alpine views. It is very...





Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. On the day I arrived here (17th), I realised that someone (most likely on one of the planes I took here) had given me a cold.  It's been persistent, and I still have it after 4 days. So over 4 full days here (18th to 21st) I've only cycled on 2 of them, spending the other 2 stuck in Le Bourg-d'Oisans not doing much, getting bored, and looking up at all the lovely peaks I'm too unwell to climb!


Bad luck - that stinks, but at least you're in situ ready for when your cold buggrs off. But watch out for the heat wave heading your way... you might enjoy the excuse not to overdo it yet a while. The mountains will wait for you.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Try ice cream. Eaten at a time you'd normally be doing very little. Going to be hard, given the time difference.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Any improvement @Shut Up Legs?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2019)

The cold is not quite gone, and a very persistent cough arrived. From the 21st to 24th I just sat in the B&B, and went on short walks through the town when that got too boring. Finally I'd had a gutful yesterday of looking at the surrounding mountains and not riding up them, and so I rode up nearby Alpe d'Huez in the hottest part of the afternoon, and it was about 35 deg at the top. 

Today I did a proper ride of 80km, riding up to Col du Sabot (2115m), with a side trip from Lac du Verney up to Oz the village, and then farther up to Oz the ski station. I had to, of course, because it's Oz! The ride was very hard work, as this area has a heatwave, and the temperature reached 40 deg during the climb to the col, and was 37 even at the col. This seemed odd, because the unsigned col is only identified by the sealed road ending, and today the end of the sealed road was covered in a large patch of snow!  It was weird, standing there, dripping with sweat, looking at the snow.

The 2 album photos below show a few highlights of the long, hot ride.













Lac du Verney



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 26 Jun 2019



Photo taken from partway up the climb to Oz en Oisans ski station.

















Hairpin bends on Col du Sabot climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 26 Jun 2019






Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## Shadow (26 Jun 2019)

Am quite envious; enjoy the rest of your trip.
Absinthe could well clear up the any remaining cold/cough/virus or other nasties!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Absinthe could well clear up the any remaining cold/cough/virus or other nasties!


Ah yes, the Vicks VapoRub treatment....


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The cold is not quite gone, and a very persistent cough arrived. From the 21st to 24th I just sat in the B&B, and went on short walks through the town when that got too boring. Finally I'd had a gutful yesterday of looking at the surrounding mountains and not riding up them, and so I rode up nearby Alpe d'Huez in the hottest part of the afternoon, and it was about 35 deg at the top.
> 
> Today I did a proper ride of 80km, riding up to Col du Sabot (2115m), with a side trip from Lac du Verney up to Oz the village, and then farther up to Oz the ski station. I had to, of course, because it's Oz! The ride was very hard work, as this area has a heatwave, and the temperature reached 40 deg during the climb to the col, and was 37 even at the col. This seemed odd, because the unsigned col is only identified by the sealed road ending, and today the end of the sealed road was covered in a large patch of snow!  It was weird, standing there, dripping with sweat, looking at the snow.
> 
> ...


No snow in them! Not imagining things were you. Heatwave and snow on the ground.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah yes, the Vicks VapoRub treatment....
> View attachment 472741


On the soles of your feet for a cough.


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2019)

You probably caught the cold from touching your eyes or nose after being in airports where lots of viruses are stuck to door handles. Frequent hand-washing is the answer as well as learning not to rub your eyes or pick your nose!

My regular cycling buddy is heading for the eastern end of the Pyrenees today, with some trepidation on hearing the forecast.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Am quite envious; enjoy the rest of your trip.
> Absinthe could well clear up the any remaining cold/cough/virus or other nasties!


That would kill me, never mind the bugs! I haven't drunk a drop of alcohol in over 10 years.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jun 2019)

I managed another 80km ride today, this time up to Le Col de la Croix de Fer (at 2065m). I rode up there 3 years ago, and have wanted to return since, as it was one of my favourites from my 2016 cycling trp to France.

I still woke up tired and coughing, because the cough starts every evening, shows no signs of leaving any time soon, and is making sleep difficult. I'm not going to let it spoil this trip, though.

The heatwave continues, with today also in the mid 30s. The local Romanche & Oisans edition of Le Dauphiné have given it the name "canicule", which literally translates to "dog days" 

2 of the 3 album photos below show the view over Lac de Grand Maison (one of France's many dammed lakes built for hydroelectricity, and about halfway up the climb), and the 3rd shows the iron cross for which the col is named. Aren't the reflections on the lake nice?













Lac de Grand Maison (1 of 2)



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 27 Jun 2019


















Lac de Grand Maison (2 of 2)



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 27 Jun 2019


















Le Croix de Fer (at the col)



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 27 Jun 2019






Regards,

---Victor.


----------



## bianchi1 (27 Jun 2019)

Looks brilliant. One of my favourite places to cycle. There is talk about building a road/cycle way from the top of the Sabot down to that lake. Will certainly make a few more interesting rides without having to do a 'out and back' on the same roads. 

Hope the cold gets better and the heat drops off a bit.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jun 2019)

A shorter one today, a 50km return trip up to Alpe d'Huez (my 4th time up to it) then on and up to Col de Sarenne, which is reached via a winding road next to a river valley. The road at one spot crosses the river and the valley, over the Pont de Sarenne. It was hard work, not just because of the mid 30s heat of the European heatwave, but because the road is narrow and bumpy, which makes the pedaling tougher.













Valley between Alpe d'Huez and Col de Sarenne



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 28 Jun 2019



Alpe d'Huez is visible in the background.





Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Jul 2019)

Today I left Le Bourg-d'Oisans and moved to La Tuvière, a blink-and-you'll miss it town at altitude 1380m, and containing the Chalet La Tuvière, a B&B (with half board) for cyclists in summer and skiers in winter, and for walkers also. It's my home for the next 2.5 weeks.

A few hours after arriving there, I was driven down to the valley to the large town of Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne at 580m altitude, where I picked up my hire bike for the next 2.5 weeks and rode it back up to La Tuvière, a 10km ride with 800m of climbing, so an 8% average grade. The album photo below shows my reward for getting there: spectacular views.

One difference to Le Bourg-d'Oisans (voitures, toujours) is that it's so quiet here (except for the rumbling of thunder from the Alpine thunderstorm that's passing by now).

Regards,

--- Victor.













Part of Vallée de la Maurienne



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 1 Jul 2019



Viewed from La Tuvière.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

A little thunder isn't going to put you off is it?


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2019)

What a trip you are on. Plenty of memories to take back home. By the way, Canicule is the French word for Heatwave. Enjoy the rest of your trip. I look forward to more beautiful scenery photos.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> What a trip you are on. Plenty of memories to take back home. By the way, Canicule is the French word for Heatwave. Enjoy the rest of your trip. I look forward to more beautiful scenery photos.


Thanks. By the way, I cycled past a 'Gavroche' café in Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne a few hours ago. Who or what does 'gavroche' refer to ?


----------



## gavroche (2 Jul 2019)

Gavroche is a character from the book Les Miserables from Victor Hugo. He was a young Parisian boy who got killed on the barricades during the revolution of 1870.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jul 2019)

Today I did my first proper bike ride since moving to Chalet La Tuvière yesterday: 62.5km with 2100m climbing, and got back up to the chalet in low 30s heat in the early afternoon.
Right now, at nearly 7pm, a large thunderstorm is filling the Vallée de la Maurienne below the chalet.

The 2 album photos show the valley earlier, during the heat of the late morning, as I rode up to Col du Chaussy via the Lacets de Montvernier.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Vallée de la Maurienne from part up Col du Chaussy climb - 2



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 2 Jul 2019


















Vallée de la Maurienne from part up Col du Chaussy climb - 2



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 2 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jul 2019)

Today I rode up to Col de la Madeleine from the south, and it's obvious the European heatwave is still with us: it was 30 degrees at the col, and it's (not quite) 2000m altitude.

After riding back down from the col and back to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne it was mid 30s again, and stayed there for over half my 10km ride (with 800m climbing) from there back up to Chalet La Tuvière: a sweatfest. Because of the chalet's location, all my rides are ending that way. The chalet does offer a pickup in Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne if sufficient notice is given, but I haven't used it yet.

Obviously I'm losing lots of excess weight 

Regards,

--- Victor.













View south from near Col de la Madeleine



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 4 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's ride was a big one, with 120km and 3100m climbing. I left at 0750, and after the usual descent from Chalet La Tuvière to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, I rode up La Vallée de la Maurienne to Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne, up to Col du Télégraphe, down to Valloire, up to Col du Galibier, then back the same way.

Well, almost! As the European heatwave continues, it was 37 degrees when I got to start of the (mostly unshaded) road that heads back up to the chalet from Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, and at that point, heat exhaustion set in. I rode about halfway up the 10km (8%) climb to the chalet, stopping every few minutes, with my cycling slowing to about walking speed. At that point, Fabrice (one half of the married couple who own the chalet: Fabrice is French and Jane English) was driving down to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne for shopping, saw me in my distressed state at about 1650, and loaded me and bike in the car.

Back up at the chalet, I knew I'd overheated, because I couldn't keep any liquids down, and felt so nauseous I skipped the chalet's dinner, and these are quite nice. I'm alright now, though. I've done no riding today, and am sitting here in the comfort of the chalet checking my photos from yesterday (over 200 of them, because I like to take photos during my cycling), and watching the Tour de France live on TV.

It was quite warm even at Col du Galibier, too: about 25 degrees, not bad for a location at 2642m altitude.

One photo shows me standing near the Col du Galibier, with the view to the southwest of the col behind me, and the other the view back down the valley to the north of the col (that I rode up to get to the col).

Yes, I do regard this as recreation, by the way, and I wouldn't have swapped yesterday for anything  I enjoyed every minute of it (until that last aborted climb to the chalet).

Regards,

--- Victor.













View down northern valley from near Col du Galibier



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 6 Jul 2019


















Me at Col du Galibier with valley to the southwest behind me



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 6 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Jul 2019)

I'm pretty idle again, today. I rode down to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne to visit the bike shop from where I'm hiring my bike, and got one of the staff there to adjust the front spokes to correct a lateral wobble. I then visited a pharmacy and supermarché.

Another reason for my being there was to find something to drink on my rides that my stomach wouldn't reject.  On recent rides, especially when returning from the very hot Col du Galibier ride, my stomach just didn't like my electrolyte drink of choice, High5 Zero, and after forcing that down, even water tasted off. This is possibly because I've been using it for the last few weeks. I found a nice enough tasting replacement at the store (called D'Vélos Maurienne), and tried it on the scenic ride back up to the chalet.

I did a nice ride yesterday. It was supposed to be an easy one, but there's no such thing around here. It was 72km with 2200m climbing, and was up to the Col d'Albanne (1650m). This is a quiet place in the middle of some grassy fields, with no sign marking the col (or none I could find). Partway up the climb, there are panoramic views of Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne and also the mountainside containing La Tuvière and this chalet. One of the photos shows its rough location: behind Saint-Jean and to its left.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne viewed from partway up Col d'Albanne climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 7 Jul 2019


















Col d'Albanne



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 7 Jul 2019



Completely country. No col sign, or cars, or anything, really. Just peace :)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2019)

I'm a bit behind on my ride reports, so here's 3 days worth of life in the French Alps  :

2 days ago (71.5km, 2070m climbing): Col du Mollard (1630m), via the Villargondran hairpin bends, an astonishing 40 (I think) bends in total. Mollard is one of those family friendly cols, with a farm animal petting enclosure, swimming lake and restaurant all nearby.

Yesterday (80.5km, 2040m climbing)): a Col de la Croix de Fer (2065m) loop via the main road up from Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne and passing through the ski resort town of Saint-Sorlin-d'Arves to the Col de la Croix de Fer, then past Col du Glandon and down to Saint-Etienne-de-Cuines, from which we (I was in a group for this one), rode back to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne. I've now ridden up to Col de la Croix de Fer by the west side twice and east side once, and they're both beautiful climbs. I plan to ride up to it via the north before I leave here.

Today (92.5km, 2215m climbing): Col de la Madeleine (1994m) again, but via the quieter D76 route which passes through Montgellafrey. I also took a side trip up to the Lac de la Grand Lechère (1600m), which added 13km (half up, half down, and it's about 400m above the D76). The D76 route is tougher than the main D213 route, due to being steeper, narrower, and bumpier. It's also quieter, however when cars approached, I had to be careful, because there's only just enough room for 1 car to pass 1 bike on the D76.

My legs are feeling great and used to the Alps, and my cough is almost gone 
Now for some photos: the one below is of one of the 40 or so hairpin bends climbing up from Villargondran. Most of them go through forest like in the photo.













One of many hairpin bends above Villargondran



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 12 Jul 2019






Below is the view from just east of Col de la Croix de Fer and looking down at the ski resort town of Saint-Sorlin-d'Arves, with Alpine mountains in the distance.













View down to ski resort town of Saint-Sorlin-d'Arves from near the Col de la Croix de Fer



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 12 Jul 2019






At the Col de la Croix de Fer, the group of French cyclists staying at the same chalet as I posed in front of the iron cross for which the col is named. The cross is not quite visible, being just off the top of the photo. I'm 4th from left in the plain red jersey.













Me at the Col de la Croix de Fer



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 12 Jul 2019



I'm 4th from left in plain red jersey. The others are all part of a French group staying at...





The Lac de la Grand Lechère is only 100m across so not quite 'grand' but it's nice enough, and surrounded by grassy fields, pine trees, and lots of silence 













Lac de la Grand Lechère above Montgellafrey



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 12 Jul 2019






Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jul 2019)

I had a rest day today, but even though I rode only 61km, I still climbed 1940m. C'est la vie dans Les Alpes! 

I rode up to Mont-Denis, which is at about 1500m, and is directly opposite La Vallée de la Maurienne from Villargondran and its hairpins. One of the photos shows Villargondran as viewed from partway up the climb to Mont-Denis. If you look carefully, you can see the lower hairpins going through the town, zigzagging up and to the right of the town, then continuing up the mountain but more to the left. The other photo shows Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne from about the same point in the Mont-Denis climb.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Villargondran hairpins viewed from partway up Mont-Denis climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 13 Jul 2019


















Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne viewed from.partway up Mont-Denis climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 13 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Jul 2019)

Another longer one today, with 84km and 2600m climbing. I've now completed the Trois Croix de Fer (yes, I made that up).

I rode up to the Col de la Croix de Fer via the D927 up from Saint-Etienne-de-Cuines, riding over the Col du Glandon about 3km downhill from the Col de la Croix de Fer. The last 3km of the climb from Saint-Etienne-de-Cuines to Col du Glandon averages 10% grade, but I barely noticed it today. Woohoo, my Alpine legs have arrived! Thanks, Father Cyclemas 

I then rode down from the Col de la Croix de Fer via the D926, passing through the ski resort town of Saint-Sorlin-d'Arves, down to near Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, then up to the chalet again, a final climb of about 820m over about 12km.

As for the abovementioned 'trois', today's ride up to the Col de la Croix de Fer from the north means that I've now cycled up to this col from the west (27th June in my stay here in France, and 3 years ago), the east (3 days ago), and now the north also.

The 2 photos show some of the bends I rode up to Col du Glandon, and my bike having a little nap in front of the Croix de Fer (it's tough being sat on for hours).

Regards,

--- Victor.













Some of the bends near the top of the climb to Col du Glandon from the north



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 14 Jul 2019


















My hire bike near the Croix de Fer



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 14 Jul 2019



It was having a nap, because it's hard being sat on all day. It's a La Pierre Sensium 600.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (14 Jul 2019)

Excellent pics - I had a very brief cycling holiday in the Alps - two days in Morzine and two in Le Bourg d`Oisans. Mainly to do Alpe d`Huez which I did and then I attempted the Croix de Fer. However, i`m not built to cycle in 37 degree heat and had the call off the Croix de Fer 11km from the top, I thought I was melting. Next year..........


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jul 2019)

I rode 75km with 2020m climbing today, riding from Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to the relatively unknown Col de Beau Plan (at 1440m), then taking a road near the col up to a location called La Perousaz (at 1600m). What it's for I have no clue, because there is nothing here: no farms, buildings, or anything but forest. It's very quiet and peaceful.

The climb from Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to La Perousaz is similar to Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to Col du Télégraphe (which is directly across the valley from La Perousaz): the former ascends 850m over 13km and the latter 850m over 11.8km.

Due to the day being quite misty, I have no photos of the Col du Télégraphe from across the valley, so here's something different: partway up today's climb, I heard the loud sound of falling water, and saw a cascade on both sides of the road, and running under it, so the 2 photos are of the upper and lower parts of it.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Cascade (upper) partway up Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne to Col de Beau Plan climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 15 Jul 2019


















Cascade (lower) partway up Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne to Col de Beau Plan climb



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 15 Jul 2019


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2019)

Some lovely roads you've been on there. One of the great things about the alpine villages are the water troughs to refill and cool down at. As for electrolytes I like to keep them separate from the water. So tablet form. I just have flavourings in my water.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Some lovely roads you've been on there. One of the great things about the alpine villages are the water troughs to refill and cool down at. As for electrolytes I like to keep them separate from the water. So tablet form. I just have flavourings in my water.


Yes, I use the tablets also, and occasionally switch to plain water when I feel like it. The 'eau potable' in every village is rather nice, isn't it?


----------



## Simon_m (15 Jul 2019)

looking fwd to reading through this and looking at pics as heading through The Alps in 2020 on our coast2coast trip


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I rode 75km with 2020m climbing today, riding from Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to the relatively unknown Col de Beau Plan (at 1440m), then taking a road near the col up to a location called La Perousaz (at 1600m). What it's for I have no clue, because there is nothing here: no farms, buildings, or anything but forest. It's very quiet and peaceful.
> 
> The climb from Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to La Perousaz is similar to Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne up to Col du Télégraphe (which is directly across the valley from La Perousaz): the former ascends 850m over 13km and the latter 850m over 11.8km.
> 
> ...


You'll have to go back and get some photo's.


----------



## Simon_m (16 Jul 2019)

phew just read the whole thing. amazing! glad you are well and enjoying the trip. Great pictures, memories and achievements!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jul 2019)

I put my now Alpine fit legs to the test today with a steep climb. It wasn't supposed to be a strenuous day (I'm planning a big one tomorrow), but even though I only rode 67km compared to 75km yesterday, I did 2480m climbing, while yesterday's was 2020m.

I doubt many have even heard of this one: on the D926 going up and south from Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne to the Col de la Croix de Fer, just past where it splits into the D926 and the D80b (both heading west to the Col de la Croix de Fer), there is a left turn onto the D80 which curves around to head north and over the Col du Mollard. Less than 2km up the D80, I turned right onto the D80a which heads south up through the villages of Montrond and Chalmieu and finally becomes a dirt track 7.5km up from the D926.

This is quite a nice climb, because the sealed road ends at 1905m altitude, and because it heads straight for 3 very distinctive jagged peaks high up in the Aiguilles d'Arves (aiguille = 'needle'). The climb thus has very good views of these peaks to the south, and also of parts of the climb up to the Col de la Croix de Fer to the west.

Fortunately my legs are in excellent shape now, because they had to work for these views! Over the 7.5km of this climb it averages 9% gradient. Also, past Chalmieu the road is very narrow and bumpy, very cracked and with numerous large potholes. This made the climb harder, and I had to be very careful on the descent because it was steep and so required frequent braking, which is tricky when the road is in poor condition.

The photos show the abovementioned needle like peaks, and the view northwest towards the climb up to the Col de la Croix de Fer.

Regards,

--- Victor.













View northwest towards the climb up to Col de la Croix de Fer from the road above and south of Chalmieu



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 16 Jul 2019


















View south to the Aiguilles d'Arves from the road above and south of Chalmieu



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 16 Jul 2019


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Jul 2019)

Some of the views I recognize from my trip to Alp d Huez. I suffered gastric issues with taking too much electrolytes on one big day where I with others climbed Croix de fir fien the other side and came back up Glandon before descending back down to Borg Osians. Absolutely knackered, it upset my stomach , interfered with the rest of my weeks tour

I only drink water now. I train for a few months with very little food, cut out sweet stuff and my body becomes accustomed to less demanding less sugar carbs on long rides. I usually just eat ham and cheese sarnies whilst out on a big ride


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jul 2019)

My latest cycling trip to France reached its pinnacle today, as I finally got the chance to cycle up to the highest sealed mountain pass in the European Alps i.e. the Col de l'Iseran, which at 2764m is 6m higher than the Passo Dello Stelvio in Italy.

I still think Stelvio is the better of the two (I cycled up its west and east sides 2 years ago), but today's ride was very enjoyable.

The logistics were a bit tricky, though: the Vallée de la Maurienne is very long, and the trip from the chalet down to Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne in the valley adds another 10km. It's then a bit over 70km from Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne to Bonneval-sur-Arc, which is where the roughly 14km climb to the col begins.

Fabrice (one half of the couple that own and run Chalet La Tuvière) drove me to Termignon, about 45km up the valley from Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, and I started the ride there at 0730. About noon, I reached the col after doing about 40km of riding, mostly climbing. I left the col about 1220 and was down in Bonneval-sur-Arc at 1245. It then took me 3 hours to ride about 60km to get down the valley to Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne, thanks to a persistent headwind blowing up the valley, and the presence of 3 climbs which break up the descent down the valley:

1. the Col de la Madeleine (1745m). No, it"s not the same as the famous one at 1994m and north of La Chambre that I visited twice during my time here, but another one with the same name a bit east of Lanslevillard.

2. the Pont du Nant / Saint Anne near Avrieux. This is probably one of the nicer parts of the Vallée de la Maurienne, as this bridge is on one side of the valley, and the Fort Victor-Emmanuel (built in the early 1800s) is on the other, and the valley is very deep at this point, with sheer, imposing cliffs on both sides.

3. a detour off the D1006 (one of the main roads winding through the valley). The detour is west of Freney, goes through the valley-side small town of Saint-Andre, adds a few 100m of climbing, and has been there for weeks due to some dangerous rock falls on the nearby part of the D1006.

Once I got to Saint-Michel-de-Maurienne, Jane (the other half of the La Tuvière couple) picked me up at about 1615, to spare me the final 10km (with 800m climbing) ride back up to the chalet. I still ended up riding 120km with 2150m climbing. I was back at the chalet at about 1700, with aching legs and rear, from many hours on the bike saddle.

The weather was good: no rain, and temperature in the shaded parts of the valley in the morning about 7 degrees, but it was between 15 and 20 at the col: not bad for that high altitude. It was about 30 back in the valley on my way back, though.

Snow patches started at about 2400m, and some large ones were near the road as I neared the col.

The 3 photos show the view down the Bonneval-sur-Arc from the early part of the climb up to the col, some nearby fields and peaks near the top of the climb, and the col itself.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Bonneval-sur-Arc seen from early part of climb to Col de l'Iseran



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 17 Jul 2019



Includes high ice-bound Alpine peaks as a backdrop.

















View of nearby fields and peaks near top of climb to Col de l'Iseran



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 17 Jul 2019


















Le Col de l'iseran



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 17 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Jul 2019)

A cycling free day today, but not without some exercise. I walked from Chalet La Tuvière (1390m) to Le Grand Chatelard (2144m), a remote mountain top near the chalet. The walk was my first proper randonnée style walk, and I did it wearing a pair of casual slip-on shoes  Obviously, I trod very carefully, because the terrain was extremely steep in parts, with gradients of about 100% i.e. 45 degree slopes. It was also very rocky in parts.

The walk to Le Grand Chatelard and back to the chalet in a clockwise loop was 10.5km with 750m climbing, and took me about 3 hours. The photo shows the view of the Alps from up there.

Regards,

--- Victor.













Le Grand Chatelard 2144m



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 18 Jul 2019



On a cycling free day, I walked from the Chalet La Tuvière (1390m) to this remote mountain top...


----------



## Simon_m (18 Jul 2019)

stunning


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> A cycling free day today, but not without some exercise. I walked from Chalet La Tuvière (1390m) to Le Grand Chatelard (2144m), a remote mountain top near the chalet. The walk was my first proper randonnée style walk, and I did it wearing a pair of casual slip-on shoes  Obviously, I trod very carefully, because the terrain was extremely steep in parts, with gradients of about 100% i.e. 45 degree slopes. It was also very rocky in parts.
> 
> The walk to Le Grand Chatelard and back to the chalet in a clockwise loop was 10.5km with 750m climbing, and took me about 3 hours. The photo shows the view of the Alps from up there.
> 
> ...


Think they'll have to stop you posting on this, I want to do it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jul 2019)

This morning, I returned my hire bike to the shop from which I hired it, D'Vélos Maurienne, then Jane from Chalet La Tuvière picked me up and drove me back up there. I was charged a reasonable hire fee, I think, of 25€ per day for the 19 day hire period 

This afternoon, I went for one last walk, to the Croix de Chevrotière, a large metal cross that is perched right on the edge of a 900m high cliff that overlooks Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne on its west side. It is only 3.5km from the the chalet, and easy to walk to (unlike yesterday's walk), but with amazing views! Not a walk recommended for anyone with an intolerance of great heights, however. It's a sheer drop, and a long, long way down...

Regards,

--- Victor.













Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne viewed from Croix de Chevrotière on cliff 900m above



__ Shut Up Legs
__ 19 Jul 2019


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think they'll have to stop you posting on this, I want to do it.


Too late, trip's just about over now 
See above post.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Too late, trip's just about over now
> See above post.


They can't take your memories.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jul 2019)

Home now, took 1h40min to return from airport (when it should have been 1h at most), another reminder of why I commute to/from work by bicycle every day. The congestion was ridiculously bad 
On the good side: instead of the flights being 6.5h and 13.5h, they were less, thanks to a tailwind since the planes were heading east: 6h and 12.5h


----------



## Donger (1 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I did my first proper ride for this trip today, riding up to Les Deux Alpes and then back to Le Bourg-d'Oisans via the Auris 'balcony' road, all new routes for me. Not a big ride: 62km with 1550m climbing. .........



Great posts and fantastic photos. I'm envious. That Balcon d'Auris road has been top of my bucket list for years, and I doubt whether I'll ever get it done. Thanks for sharing, and well done.


----------



## theloafer (18 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another longer one today, with 84km and 2600m climbing. I've now completed the Trois Croix de Fer (yes, I made that up).
> 
> I rode up to the Col de la Croix de Fer via the D927 up from Saint-Etienne-de-Cuines, riding over the Col du Glandon about 3km downhill from the Col de la Croix de Fer. The last 3km of the climb from Saint-Etienne-de-Cuines to Col du Glandon averages 10% grade, but I barely noticed it today. Woohoo, my Alpine legs have arrived! Thanks, Father Cyclemas
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My latest cycling trip to France reached its pinnacle today, as I finally got the chance to cycle up to the highest sealed mountain pass in the European Alps i.e. the Col de l'Iseran, which at 2764m is 6m higher than the Passo Dello Stelvio in Italy.


But 38m lower than the Cime de la Bonnette, ok not technically a pass but still higher, so go back and try harder


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Apr 2020)

Thanks very much for the excellent thread & photos.


----------

